# Boer Bottle Baby w/Folded up ears



## Charlottesweb (Jan 24, 2012)

My first lil goat Charlotte is such a doll, however the bottom tips of her floppy ears are folded up about a half inch, they looked like they've been ironed in place.  Other than this she is perfect, awesome conformation, 2 teats.  What do I know lol.  Is this a default and is it genetic--should she not be bred?  Many thanks for the help!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

It is normal, but annoying.  

You can pull them apart and tape them down with cardboard to flatten them. 

It is some what genetic, but not considered a real big deal. 

It would be considered a fault, If it was folded the long way leading to a small tube going into the ear canal.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you 20 kids.  I am so afraid if I try to pull it apart she will start bleeding.  She's 5 wks old.  What causes this?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

A couple articles about it, 


http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=867

http://motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/folded-ear.asp


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> A couple articles about it,
> 
> 
> http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=867
> ...


That "SNAPPING" of the ear sounds painful. 
I think this was done to my doe, Gabrielle, her ears still have a place at the end where it looks like it used to be folded, and her ears are really really long. Interesting info!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2012)

My dh has the job of 'unsticking' the stuck ears (although we haven't had any from Bullitt or Saturday this year - just realized that...).  
He does it right after their born, and I spray iodine on it until they dry up / heal over.  Most grow hair back over the spots and you can never tell.  If they try to recurl, we just fold them the other way and put a bit o' medical tape around it.  By the time it falls off, the ear is 'trained' to go the other way.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My dh has the job of 'unsticking' the stuck ears (although we haven't had any from Bullitt or Saturday this year - just realized that...).
> He does it right after their born, and I spray iodine on it until they dry up / heal over.  Most grow hair back over the spots and you can never tell.  If they try to recurl, we just fold them the other way and put a bit o' medical tape around it.  By the time it falls off, the ear is 'trained' to go the other way.


Do you have any pictures of kids that have had their ears snapped?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had some born with just a horizontal crease line near the bottom and not a complete fold. they look like they were folded. and I have had some born with a complete fold.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the only one I can find, it's right after he's unstuck it.....it doesn't bleed, it's just a raw spot.  
I wouldn't do it if the kids were out in icky conditions, but since we bottle raise / keep them in a clean room, I don't worry about them getting infected.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very interesting...learn something new everyday with goats! Thanks for the pic Rolls!


----------



## Charlottesweb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to all--I may try to unroll as she is an inside bottle baby


----------



## RPC (Jan 24, 2012)

I leave mine since it is not a fault and last year my 2 doe kids that had folded ears as they grew they unfolded. I have 2 or 3 babies with folded ears so we will see how this year goes.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 25, 2012)

> Do you have any pictures of kids that have had their ears snapped?









When this kid was born her ears were curled on the bottom but not attached in any way, just a fold or curl.  I did nothing to it as I liked it and now, as a young adult, her curl is still there only a little more relaxed.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Do you have any pictures of kids that have had their ears snapped?
> 
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/Michael3215/goats/hannahskidding52811/P1010142.jpg
> ...


Adorable kid, love the spots....and them frosted ears!


----------

